# Sea Launch to RESUME OPERATIONS



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

taken from the Russian space website (link to site at bottom of post)

*Sea Launch accident investigation concludes

Published: 2007 March 14

A foreign object doomed the launch of the Zenit-3SL rocket, which exploded on its ocean-based platform on Jan. 30, 2007, a Ukrainian official said. The investigation commission, which completed its work on March 9, 2007, concluded that a foreign metallic object in the oxidizer turbopump of the Zenit's 1st stage engine was determined to be a culprit. Yuri Moshnenko, a representative of Ukraine-based KB Yuzhnoe, which built the rocket, was quoted by UNIAN news agency, as saying that the size of the object was not determined, however it could be as small as several millimeters and could enter the pump with the oxidizer stream.

The commission put forward recommendations for preventing a similar incident in the future and developed a schedule for the return to flight. According to Moshnenko, the next launch attempt from the Sea Launch platform could take place in the summer or fall 2007.

Moshnenko said that the commission saw no problems with the performance of the RD-171engine itself.

*

http://www.russianspaceweb.com/zenit_nss8.html


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if launches before D*'s have been dropped and/or moved allowing D*'s to be moved up the list. Or are they still even using Sea launch?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I believe quite a few have gotten other rides up into space. I'd expect DirecTV's bird up by the end of the year/1st quarter 08 barring any other issues. Assuming they are sticking with SeaLaunch themselves that is.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Based on what I read, the title of this thread is misleading.


> The commission put forward recommendations for preventing a similar incident in the future
> and developed a schedule for the return to flight. According to Moshnenko, the next launch
> attempt from the Sea Launch platform could take place in the summer or fall 2007.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

It depends if the insurance carriers are satified or not. Im sure they will need more assurance than that. They will have to be satified that the recommended corrective actions are implemented to keep this from happening again. Determining what happened is just the beginning of the process.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Couple of things:

1) SeaLaunch's full review board has not published their results. nasaspaceflight.com's reporters are saying that we're still in the finger-pointing stage. 
2) If this was a foreign particle that caused the failure the question shifts to "where did it come from". (Not saying it wasn't a particle, just that the review ain't done yet..."
3) SeaLaunch still needs to sail to a repair facility capable of replacing the flame deflector, having that replaced, and other fixes.
4) At this point one of the planned launches in the queue before D11 has moved. Arianespace will carry SkyTerra/Hughes' Spaceway 3 in August. 
5) bummer of the week: Boeing's Delta IV has been delayed, taking away potential, albeit expensive launcher for some of the building backlog.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tibber said:


> Couple of things:
> 
> 5) bummer of the week: Boeing's Delta IV has been delayed, taking away potential, albeit expensive launcher for some of the building backlog.


Even bigger bummer is that Boeing basically gave up on the commercial market for Delta IV several years ago, leaving it as an Air Force/government customers-only program now. Even if anyone wanted to use Delta IV for a commercial launch they'd have to get in line behind the Air Force, probably six or eight vehicles down the line.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Even bigger bummer is that Boeing basically gave up on the commercial market for Delta IV several years ago, leaving it as an Air Force/government customers-only program now. Even if anyone wanted to use Delta IV for a commercial launch they'd have to get in line behind the Air Force, probably six or eight vehicles down the line.


I know that had been the case, but I thought in the past year or so they got word from the Air Force that they would have to get back into commercial again. Or Boeing said that as a part of being profitable again. Doesn't matter anyway, its grounded for awhile.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## EVAC41 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was real surprized that the launch pad made it thru that explosion and was able to come home under it's own power. I know that was a pretty bad explosion from what I heard.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

EVAC41 said:


> I know that was a pretty bad explosion from what I heard.


In case you weren't watching the webcast live, some kind folks put it up on YouTube:


----------

